

Open thank you to open source - alphydan
http://alphydan.svbtle.com/thank-you-open-source

======
ekaln
Pardon the obvious question, but ... is it ironic to have this post on Svtble,
a non-open source, invite-only platform?

~~~
widdershins
Some people, including myself and it seems OP, love open source but aren't
dogmatic about it. I see no contradiction between using open source and
proprietary software. In fact I think both models have benefits that the other
lacks.

~~~
alphydan
I agree with widdershins. One can use many tools each with their own merit but
I'm not opposed to closed source by principle (it's their choice and sometimes
their mistake). An open source version of Svbtle would be very easy to code,
but the value lies in the design, workflow, feature elimination, etc

------
firloop
Interesting that they mentioned Wordpress but not PHP. Especially because they
mentioned Django _and_ Python.

~~~
alphydan
Good point. I've only copy pasted and tweaked the PHP in Drupal or Wordpress,
so although I'm obviously thankful for all the underlying development I've
never really written PHP so I left it out of the list.

------
ekianjo
A thank you to Free Software would be welcome as well. Open Source does not
mean much in itself.

